# 2nd Annual Bicycle Show and Swap Meet - Marietta, Georgia - Saturday April 28th, 2012



## bicycles123 (Feb 29, 2012)

Come one, come all!  YES - AN ATLANTA BICYCLE SHOW!  This is going to be a good one everyone, because it is your bike's chance to shine!  It is the 2nd Annual "Ham 2 Jam" Bicycle Show located at 305 Cherokee Street Marietta, GA 30060.  Let your best bike (or bikes) strut its chrome in the following categories :
- Best Pre War
- Best Post War
- Best Rat Rod 
- Best Kustom
- Best 60's - 70's Muscle
- Best Track/Fixed Gear
- Best Road 
- Best Vintage Bicycle Survivor
- Best Early BMX 
- Best 1983-89 BMX
- Best 80's Freestyle
- Best Mid-School
- Best New-School
- The Other Bike Award


----------

